# Boas Festas 2015/2016



## actioman (24 Dez 2015 às 18:32)

A todos e cada um de vós, aos caríssimos membros do staff que dão o seu tempo em troca de nada para ter-mos esta casa sempre organizada, aos meus estimados colegas do MeteoPT e a todos os que nos visitam um Feliz e Santo Natal extensivo às respectivas famílias.
Que no sapatinho de cada um possam ter o melhor evento meteorológico neste Inverno tão monótono até ao momento.

Um sentido abraço e uma excelente noite da consoada!


----------



## blade (24 Dez 2015 às 20:00)

boas festas  
2014/2015?


----------



## PauloSR (25 Dez 2015 às 02:06)

Boas Festas a toda a família do meteopt! Um forte abraço a todos vocês!


----------



## João Pedro (25 Dez 2015 às 12:14)

Boas Festas a todos!


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Dez 2015 às 13:02)

Um *Santo e Feliz Natal* para toda a comunidade e visitantes.

Uma saudação especial para aqueles que "comandam" este fórum pelo seu trabalho inexcedível.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Dez 2015 às 13:20)

Feliz Natal para todos!


----------



## ACalado (25 Dez 2015 às 13:38)

Boas Festas e Feliz Natal a todos. Abraços


----------



## Scan_Ferr (25 Dez 2015 às 14:04)

Feliz Natal a todos!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Dez 2015 às 17:02)

Feliz Natal para todos do MeteoPT e suas famílias.
Um abraço a todos vocês!


----------



## Gerofil (25 Dez 2015 às 22:13)

Votos de um santo e feliz Natal a todos os membros deste Fórum e respectivas famílias.


----------



## james (25 Dez 2015 às 23:20)

Feliz Natal e boas festas para toda a família do fórum de meteorologia!


----------



## João Pedro (31 Dez 2015 às 17:59)

Feliz 2016 a todos! 

Não se desgracem, muito, esta noite pois amanhã deve haver muito seguimento para acompanhar!


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Dez 2015 às 18:15)

Feliz Ano Novo para todos!


----------



## joralentejano (31 Dez 2015 às 18:22)

Feliz 2016 a todos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2015 às 18:39)

Bom Ano de 2016  a todos...e aqui para o nosso cantinho que seja um bom ano de .


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Dez 2015 às 18:40)

Bom Ano a todos!


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Dez 2015 às 19:06)

Feliz Ano a todos, e que 2016 seja melhor a nível meteorológico


----------



## Vince (31 Dez 2015 às 19:12)

Como foi o dia 31 de Dezembro dos últimos 15 anos:


----------



## meteoamador (31 Dez 2015 às 20:15)

A todos boas entradas e que 2016 seja e um ano  meteorologicamente interessante


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Dez 2015 às 22:21)

Um bom ano 2016 a todos, e que nos traga assim umas boas "prendas" meteorológicas.


----------



## james (1 Jan 2016 às 00:35)

O ano começa bem,  começa a chuviscar! 

Feliz Ano Novo para toda a gente!


----------



## bigfire (1 Jan 2016 às 00:47)

Feliz Ano 2016

E um Feliz Ano Meteorológico!!!


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Jan 2016 às 00:52)

Um 2016 fantabulasticamente e meteorologicamente em cheio.
A todos os meteorologicómanos um ano repleto de emoções...

Ahhhh, o 2015 despediu-se com chuvisco e o 2016 começou com chuva fraca.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Jan 2016 às 06:31)

*FELIZ 2016!!!*

Que esse seja um bom ano para todos tanto meteorologicamente, quanto na vida pessoal. 
Desejo muita saúde, paz e sucesso para todos do METEOPT.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jan 2016 às 07:37)

Que 2016 nos traga saúde principalmente, um bem haja a todos. Um Feliz ano que agora entra.


----------



## actioman (1 Jan 2016 às 12:22)

Um Bom e Feliz Ano Novo 2016 malta!


----------



## bpereira (1 Jan 2016 às 12:23)

Um bom ano de 2016 com saúde e alegrias.


----------



## Dematos (1 Jan 2016 às 13:49)

Bom Ano a todos os amantes de meteorologia!! ;-)

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------

